# german shepherd puppy colors



## crazy_chicken (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sure this has probably been asked before but I couldn't seem to find it anywhere...
Someone I know has bred a sable male to a black and tan (tan with black saddleback) female. There were 7 puppies in all, 4 black with dark tan feet, 2 sables, and one that is solid white. This particular litter intrigued me for a couple reasons. All the pups are female except for one, a solid white male. My question is this... Is this a fairly normal outcome of colors and why is the one pup solid white? I am asking because I would like to learn as much as possible about breeding before acquiring a pair to breed myself. I am not new to GSDs I have worked with them in the military and am currently a trainer, however the world of breeding is totally new to me.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

White is a simple recessive. Both parents carried for white (so the sire was heterozygous sable, not homozygous) and thus, a white puppy was produced.

The colors otherwise produced are completely expected.


----------



## crazy_chicken (Jun 18, 2014)

I was curious because I've had 3 people tell me that the only way to get a white shepherd is by inbreeding. ..but those 3 people weren't breeders just fellow trainers so I figured they were probably just repeating what they had heard once upon a time. ..


----------

